# feeding cows



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I am curious what you other guys are charging to feed cows during the winter; mainly what I am looking for is labor cost per cow. We have been charging 25 cents a day per cow to feed. I am thinking that is maybe to low. This is what dad has been charging my uncle, dads brother.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Different climate so cannot be of help, but in a general way. Also family deals can turn to a problem real fast but then again some families not so much.

You need to list different things that take time or money using best guess from last / normal year. You can play with the price per hour for labor and add it up divide by how many head. I would think how many are yours would influence some what as well. If small % of total is others not such a big deal, but as numbers go up and most are not yours and it's real cold out your going to feel you worth a little more.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Whenever I did my break evens, I always charged myself $.35/hd yardage. That’s pretty average for this neck of the woods.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Around here it seems to be $0.40/day plus or minus a bit depending on operation and facilities.


----------

